# Should dealer give us the name of previous owner of a car



## Toby (30 Aug 2010)

Would like to ring the previous owner of a car we are considering buying to ask if the car was in a crash, gave trouble etc. Wondering is the dealer obliged to give us this information or is there another way of getting it?

As far as AA advised us its not illegal for the dealer to give us this info.

Thanks


----------



## RonanC (30 Aug 2010)

If you are suspicious in any way of a dealer or a car, walk away fast !!!


----------



## Toby (30 Aug 2010)

We're not particularly suspicious but isn't it best to check out a used car as thoroughly as possible?


----------



## RonanC (30 Aug 2010)

Toby said:


> We're not particularly suspicious but isn't it best to check out a used car as thoroughly as possible?


 
That is true, but I wouldnt believe the word of a previous owner over the word of a dealer. They might not have been exactly 100% upfront to the dealer when trading in.

I would (if interested in a car) get it checked out properly. Bring a mechanic, get the AA or RAC to do a full vehicle inspection and check out the vehicle history with cartell.ie or motorcheck.ie or similar.


----------



## Toby (30 Aug 2010)

Thanks, we're getting the AA check done but I don't see what reason a previous ownder would have to lie to us when they've already sold the car. I think its just another way to check everythings ok.

Does anyone know how to get the previous owners name?


----------



## Boyd (30 Aug 2010)

Do you know anyone in the Gardai.....?


----------



## Leo (30 Aug 2010)

Surely giving you that information would be a breach of the Data Protection Act?


----------



## Toby (30 Aug 2010)

Leo said:


> Surely giving you that information would be a breach of the Data Protection Act?


 
Thats what I suspected but was just wondering if anyone knew for sure?


----------



## chrisboy (30 Aug 2010)

Toby said:


> Thanks, we're getting the AA check done but I don't see what reason a previous ownder would have to lie to us when they've already sold the car. I think its just another way to check everythings ok.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the previous owners name?



If i'd sold a car to a dealer, the reason would be because i didnt want to deal with the public. I doubt the previous owner would want to take calls from every joe soap looking to buy the car he doesnt own anymore!


----------



## jhegarty (30 Aug 2010)

Would be a breach of data protection for them to do it would the original owners permission.


----------



## Toby (30 Aug 2010)

thanks, someone suggested it to me and I thought it was a bit weird but thought I'd look into it anyway


----------



## dewdrop (30 Aug 2010)

What reason did the dealer give for not giving the name of the previous owner. My experience has been that dealers are keen to tell you who the previous owner is so as to assure the purchaser there is northing to hide.


----------



## Billo (30 Aug 2010)

Toby said:


> Does anyone know how to get the previous owners name?




It will be on the Vehicle Registration Cert(VRC), or is it now VLC(Vehicle Licencing Cert)
The dealer should have it.


----------



## Toby (30 Aug 2010)

he has the name but declined to give it to us


----------



## fababby (30 Aug 2010)

I had a log-book logging the couple of services that had been done on my car by only previous owner and the previous owner's name and address was in it.  This 'log' book was in the manufacturers book.

A


----------



## roker (30 Aug 2010)

The old log book had all the previous owners on it, I don’t know why they changed it. It would be handy also to ask the mileage when sold. We know this can be a problem. When I bought my last car the dealer gave me the registration document to post, This came in handy because I wrote to the previous owner and found that the car had a full service history which had not been stamped in the book, I contacted the main dealer who stamped the book up to date and also found that it had a recall work carried out.


----------



## dewdrop (31 Aug 2010)

Find it strange he will not give name of previous owner. Maybe previous owner insisted on this. I would be very very wary


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Sep 2010)

If you're concerned why not run a car check with someone like cartell.ie?


----------



## Boyd (1 Sep 2010)

dewdrop said:


> Find it strange he will not give name of previous owner. Maybe previous owner insisted on this. I would be very very wary



I dunno, the original owner sold the car to the garage. The garage is the owner now, in any car I ever bought I never knew who owned it before the garage.
Also if I was the original owner i'd be giving short shift to people ringing me asking about a car I sold to a garage, TBH, its no longer anything to do with me


----------



## RAINDODGER (1 Sep 2010)

recently bought  car from garage ,looked to get in touch with previous owners, 
garage said it was policy to ask was it ok with ex owners to do this, garage rang them and they were willing to talk to us.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Sep 2010)

The old log books used to have the details of the previous owners. 

Service history should have the garage or mechanic that serviced it, you could ask them for more info.


----------



## huskerdu (2 Sep 2010)

RAINDODGER said:


> recently bought  car from garage ,looked to get in touch with previous owners,
> garage said it was policy to ask was it ok with ex owners to do this, garage rang them and they were willing to talk to us.



This makes sense. 
If I do business with anyone and they have my personal details as a result, it is bad manners for them hand out my details to anyone else without my permission. 

If someone rang me up and told me that they got my number from a car dealer I would be livid. 

I would have no problem giving someone my opinion on the car, but the dealer should be giving my details to anyone without my permission.


----------



## roker (3 Sep 2010)

Quote:
I would have no problem giving someone my opinion on the car, but the dealer should be giving my details to anyone without my permission
 If someone rang me up and told me that they got my number from a car dealer I would be livid. 


He is a car dealer not a Solicitor or Doctor!


----------



## Phibbleberry (3 Sep 2010)

I used motorcheck.ie to get history - according to it there was payment outstanding so I insisted that the dealer provide me with proof that it had been paid before I bought.

He did and I was given a copy of the finance company's confirmation of payment letter complete with previous owners name, and address, if I recall.

I've heard too many horror stories of people owing for other peoples' reneging (sp?) on agreements and would always advocate spending €25 on some such service - someone mentioned a different one, I presume they're all in or around the same price.  Even if you don't end up buying the car, its a small outlay that is well 'wasted' if it saves you time, money and hassle in the future, imo.

Good luck and safe driving if you proceed.


----------



## dmb (8 Sep 2010)

Call up The Vehicle Licence section in Shannon or even your local tax office and give them the reg, If it is now in the possion of a dealer then the vehicle is still registered to the privious owner with the tax office as a dealer does not put his name on the book of every car he takes in on trade. I had to do this last week with a car, I lost the book and I rang up the local motor tax office with the Reg of the car and they give me the previous owners details. ( was quicker for the privious owner to get me a new book than for me to apply as he was still the registered owner ) Although to be honest not everyone would entertain your call or tell you the truth either!..


----------

